# Does anybody know where to find a long eared hedgehog?



## precious5525 (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anybody know where to find a long eared hedgehog breeder or some for sale? I live in Texas and really want one because they are very cute, Thanks.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Long-eared hedgies might be European...I don't think you can get them in the US.

Someone smarter than me will jump in...


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

There are two long ears for $400 in Florida. Coming to Florida anytime soon? Shippping may be another option.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Mary said:


> There are two long ears for $400 in Florida. Coming to Florida anytime soon? Shippping may be another option.


See...told ya I didn't know what I was talking about! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've tried looking around and hardly ever see them. I did see a listing in Florida before buts that's the closest. Only thing is it was on one of those sale sights and haven't found a breeder. If you do find any around Texas though please let me know because I'm interested too


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

you do know they are nothing like aph dont you? pure evil! i have a long eared european cross and even though i have had him 4 years he still charges and bites at every opportunity and i know others with desert hedgehog and egyptian hogs (all long eared) and none are friendly. if your ok with that i agree they are adorable!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Long eared hedgehogs are very very rare in the United States. Move to Europe, you might have a chance at getting one. 

Along those lines, Pammie is right, they are VERY different (mostly in personality) than our "usual" pet african hedgehogs.


----------



## precious5525 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the long eared hedgehogs. I never found any except those two older males in flordia but I think they were 900 a piece. They are just too cute like a little fox hedgehog. I have three african pygmy hedgehogs now and just love them, super sweet.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Long eared hedgehogs are very aggressive biters.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

precious5525 said:


> I think they were 900 a piece.


 :shock:

And you can't touch them?

For $9.00 I will send you a BIG box of really sharp pins.


----------

